# Looking for a good endocrinologist in Sydney, Australia



## jazlikeoh (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey I am looking to find a good endocrinologist or specialists that really know a lot about thyroid disease. I'm tired of going to my doctor and not having any results and being told that it's all in my head. I know there are some out there that are really good and really try to figure it all out. I am going on 4 years now and with not much improvement. Can anyone help me?


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck in the hunt never had any good experiences with endo's. They are said to be specialists, charge heaps and tend to know less than a switched on GP.

Your best bet is to read up heaps on this forum and read all the information on stopthethyroidmadness.com

then talk with your GP on what you would like tested. If GP is not interested look for another one. I pretty much refuse to see Endo's waste of money waste of time. But you might have better luck but doubtful.


----------

